# cialis / insurance



## tinker01 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cialis is no longer covered by my health ins. Co. anyone get theirs online, or know of a TRUSTED Website? thanks


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

You can buy them from "research companies." These research companies are very common in the body building community for obtaining things - NOT anabolics, but ancillaries.

Because they are sold as research compounds, it is a loophole to order them. PM me if you would like a couple reputable ones to shop.

However, the ED compounds are VERY LOW COST and they are all legit compounds.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Try opMeds.com - either brand name or generic.


----------

